# 45 days old puppy (feeding advice needed )



## thunder bolt

I have 45 days old puppy (unfortunately seperated from mother). I wanted to know what to feed him and how many times a day?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Weaning Puppies

Weaning GSD Puppies - Weaning German Shepherd Puppies

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## selzer

By 45 days they should be pretty much weaned. Take quality adult food and let it sit in some hot water, until it is luke warm and feed it to the puppy, though by this point, the pup can probably handle dry kibble with water available. 

45 days is 6 1/2 weeks old, they no longer need milk at all. Lots of breeders will have their pups totally weaned by this point. Cow's milk can cause seriously loose stool that will do more harm than good. 

If you are into raw feeding, pups of this age can easily manage chicken leg quarters, though they may not be able to handle all the bones.


----------



## Hussam97

*please reply*



selzer said:


> By 45 days they should be pretty much weaned. Take quality adult food and let it sit in some hot water, until it is luke warm and feed it to the puppy, though by this point, the pup can probably handle dry kibble with water available.
> 
> 45 days is 6 1/2 weeks old, they no longer need milk at all. Lots of breeders will have their pups totally weaned by this point. Cow's milk can cause seriously loose stool that will do more harm than good.
> 
> If you are into raw feeding, pups of this age can easily manage chicken leg quarters, though they may not be able to handle all the bones.


I also have a new GSD puppy that I brought into her new home today. She is sleeping and not playful and hopping around me, she just sleeps and sits all the time and didn't drink water for 5 hours now since she came in. Any idea whether she's sick or just a baby puppy so can't be playful yet? PLEASE REPLY


----------



## Hazem

Hussam97 said:


> I also have a new GSD puppy that I brought into her new home today. She is sleeping and not playful and hopping around me, she just sleeps and sits all the time and didn't drink water for 5 hours now since she came in. Any idea whether she's sick or just a baby puppy so can't be playful yet? PLEASE REPLY


hi Hussam,
it is perfectly fine, puppies that old is always sleeping , they grow up while they a sleep, just feed her right and don't push her to drink water at first, and later she will ask for it by her self
you can use royal canin starter ( the green one ) , but some in a bowl and some milk ( dogs milk from pet store ) , not a lot, and she will eat it and continue sleeping again


----------

